# Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen



## Das Daub (5. Juli 2012)

*Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*

Nach dem Motto Do-IT -Yourself können Kunden von Fujitsu in Zukunft ihren PC unter Anleitung von Profis selber zusammen bauen.
Damit möchte Fujitsu erreichen das ihre Kunden mehr Wissen über den PC bekommen.
Das Ganze wird auch von anderen Unternehmen unterstützt.
Um welche Unternehmen es sich handelt und ob es das auch in Deutschland geben wird ist leider unbekannt.
Ich denke aber schon.
Den Kunden stehen 19 verschiedene Rechner zur Verfügung.
Darunter auch eine Notebook-Serie, All-in-One-PCs und Systeme für Senioren.
Man hat die Auswahl zwisschen verschiedenen Ram-Modulen, CPUs und HDDs.
Das Mainboard ist schon im PC verbaut.
Auserdem kann jeder Kunde seinen PC im Anschluss mit einer eigenen Gravur versehen lassen.
Jedes System wird zum Schluss nochmal von Technikern Überprüft.

Quelle: Winfuture

Das ist eine gute Idee


----------



## TempestX1 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*

Link zu Fujitsu oder kann man bei Winfuture die PCs zusammenstellen?


----------



## plaGGy (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*

Will nicht wissen, wieviele ihren PC damit schrotten  Profi hin oder her, son Ram mal falsch reingestopft und Feierabend.


----------



## derP4computer (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Will nicht wissen, wieviele ihren PC damit schrotten  Profi hin oder her, son Ram *mal falsch reingestopft* und Feierabend.


 Wie jetzt?


> ...... ihren PC *unter Anleitung von Profis* selber zusammen bauen.


Das wird bestimmt nicht der Gärtner sein, der Sonnenblumensamen in den Boden drückt.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*

Finde ich eine gute Idee, da hat jeder was davon


----------



## ich111 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*

Oha, ich finds gut, aber das könnte für die Komplett PC Hersteller nach hinten losgehen


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juli 2012)

Gute Idee.
Gab sowas un den USA mal für den Corvette Motor. Konnte der Kunde afaik für einen Aufpreis unter Anleitung machen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*

Naja gut, wenn der Kunde beim Zusammenbau mal ein billiges OEM-Teil schrottet ist der Schaden nicht sooo groß...


----------



## MG42 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*

Wird sich bestimmt für die OEMs lohnen, wenn einige ausversehen irgendwas schrotten. Schwupps und manchmal passiert irgendwas, da kann der beste Meister daneben stehen .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*

Verkehrt wäre die Idee sicherlich nicht, nur wie soll es umgesetzt werden?


----------



## Das Daub (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Link zu Fujitsu oder kann man bei Winfuture die PCs zusammenstellen?



Nee, kann man nicht.


----------



## plaGGy (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> 
> Das wird bestimmt nicht der Gärtner sein, der Sonnenblumensamen in den Boden drückt.


 

Und wen interessiert der Profi?
Steht der daneben?
Dann wird das bestimmtn icht bezahlbar sein. Und selbst wenn, Fehler sind schnell gemacht und vor allem beim Mainboard und bei der GraKa schnell tödlich.

Ich finde die Idee nicht schlecht, aber ich weiß das da draußen für SChwachköpfe rumlaufen, die denken sie hätten es drauf.
ich geb dir Brief und Siegel, das da ne Menge Hardware geschrottet wird.


----------



## Kondar (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> Das wird bestimmt nicht der Gärtner sein, der Sonnenblumensamen in den Boden drückt.



Stimmt;
soviel Glück wird man nicht haben. 
Wird eher ein 400€ Jober der mal einen PC gesehen hat


----------



## christian.pitt (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*



> Und wen interessiert der Profi?
> Steht der daneben?
> Dann wird das bestimmtn icht bezahlbar sein. Und selbst wenn, Fehler sind schnell gemacht und vor allem beim Mainboard und bei der GraKa schnell tödlich.



ironie?


----------



## Mashed (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*

OEM-Schrott belibt OEM-Schrott, auch wenn selbst zusammen geschraubt. Netter Versuch, Fujitsu.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*

Eine kleine Theoriestunde für manche selbsternannten Profis wäre in meinen Augen sinnvoller.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*

Ich denke das wird schon professionell Beschrieben und Erklärt. Ausserdem baut sich auch keiner selber einen Rechner zusammen der keine Ahnung hat, weil es diesen schlicht und einfach nicht gross interessieren wird. Unter Umständen werden die PC's dort ja sorgfältiger zusammengschraubt als es einige Hobbyschrauber zu Hause machen  Auf einem schönen ESD Teppich mit Bändelchem am  Arm 





> OEM-Schrott belibt OEM-Schrott, auch wenn selbst zusammen geschraubt. Netter Versuch, Fujitsu.


Nicht alles was OEM ist, ist Schrott. OEM wird immer so verallgemeinert. Es gibt auch OEM-PC's  mit 2000 Euro teuren NVIDIA Quadro Grafikkarten usw. Es gibt auch viele OEM PC's die eine GTX680 integriert haben  Schon mal einen Server gesehen mit einem ASUS Mainboard oder Gigabyte? Von Fujitsu halte ich persönlich aber auch nicht so viel 

Ah ja und hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt zum Stichwort OEM von wikipedia:



> Original Equipment Manufacturer,  ein Markenproduzent, der ein Markenprodukt herstellt, das ein anderer  Hersteller in seine eigenen Produkte integriert und diese Kombination  auch beim Kunden als Mehrwert ausweist.


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Und wen interessiert der Profi?
> Steht der daneben?
> Dann wird das bestimmtn icht bezahlbar sein. Und selbst wenn, Fehler sind schnell gemacht und vor allem beim Mainboard und bei der GraKa schnell tödlich.
> 
> ...


 
Wenns dumm läuft, reicht auch schon ein bisschen Statische Aufladung um was zu schrotten. Da muss man noch nicht mal den RAM-Riegel falsch einsetzen oder die CPU schief in den Sockel setzen. Will nicht wissen, wie viele dann ihre CPU falsch in den Sockel setzen und dann die Halteklammer runterdrücken^^ 

Die Idee ist nett gemeint, bringt aber nur etwas, wenn das keine Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme für ungelernte Proficouchpotatoes wird.


----------



## Broow (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*

Hmm, ich bevorzuge immer noch mein Eigenes Wissen und das was PCGH Testet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*

Nur weil man selbst andere Maßstäbe setzt muss man deren Ideen nicht schlecht machen. So etwas nennt sich Service, und wer sich damit mal befaßt hat sieht es auch mal mit anderen Augen.


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenns dumm läuft, reicht auch schon ein bisschen Statische Aufladung um was zu schrotten. Da muss man noch nicht mal den RAM-Riegel falsch einsetzen oder die CPU schief in den Sockel setzen. Will nicht wissen, wie viele dann ihre CPU falsch in den Sockel setzen und dann die Halteklammer runterdrücken^^
> 
> Die Idee ist nett gemeint, bringt aber nur etwas, wenn das keine Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme für ungelernte Proficouchpotatoes wird.



Das kann bei dir auch dumm laufen mit der statischen Aufladung. Und die werden dort bestimmt in einem geeigneten Raum, Boden und ESD Bändchen arbeiten.
Vielleicht sogar besser geschützt als du es Zuhause machst. Auch du kannst mit dem Schraubendreher abrutschen und das Mobo Schrotten!


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das kann bei dir auch dumm laufen mit der statischen Aufladung. Und die werden dort bestimmt in einem geeigneten Raum, Boden und ESD Bändchen arbeiten.
> Vielleicht sogar besser geschützt als du es Zuhause machst. Auch du kannst mit dem Schraubendreher abrutschen und das Mobo Schrotten!


 
Ich spreche doch von den Kunden, die zu Hause ihre PCs zusammen basteln. Wer weiß ob die darauf hingewiesen werden^^ Aber klar, du hast natürlich recht. Das kann JEDEM von uns passieren^^


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich spreche doch von den Kunden, die zu Hause ihre PCs zusammen basteln. Wer weiß ob die darauf hingewiesen werden^^ Aber klar, du hast natürlich recht. Das kann JEDEM von uns passieren^^


 
Hehe achso.. Ja in diesem Fall könnten natürlich schon etliche Teile im Hardware-Himmel landen

p.s. ich wollte dich mit meinem vorherigen Post nicht 'beleidigen' oder so was...


----------



## McClaine (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*

Naja aber ein erfahrener User wird wohl eher darauf achten, eben nicht abzurutschen und vorher ne unlackierte Stelle im Gehäuse berühren 
Wobei das den "Experten" die Unterstützen wohl egal ist und der Laie nichts davon weiß. Aber klar, passieren kanns jeden.

Aber trotzdem ne fragwürdige Idee, lieber bessere Preise und bessere Qualität als so Zeugs


----------



## omega™ (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fujitsu lässt seine Kunden ihren neuen Pc selber zusammen bauen*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Will nicht wissen, wieviele ihren PC damit schrotten  Profi hin oder her, son Ram mal falsch reingestopft und Feierabend.


 
Du bist mir ja einer, kamst wohl schon als voll Profi zur Welt, ne?


----------



## JensderRoggi (18. Juli 2012)

deleted


----------

